# Hybrid transfer case?



## roflwaffle (Sep 9, 2008)

I can't think of any problems offhand for charging if the motor can do regen, provided there's enough room to fab up some sort of clutch for the forward output. If there was enough room I think mating a small 4spd FWD transmission would be required to use a small motor like that for direct emergency drive. I've seen a few threads discussing the flip side of the same idea (electric motor to forward output).


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

If you used a transfer box that was part time four wheel drive then the front output will have a dog clutch to disconnect the motor. When the dog clutch is engaged the motor will have direct drive to the rear prop shaft and so could drive the car that way or be driven by the engine while the car is in motion.

Seems a simple way to get a hybrid as you could engage '4wd' and put the Tbox in neutral to get electric drive.
It is a lot of extra weight to carry around though but may be useful for some requirements.

Only real problem I can see would be clearance for the motor under the transmission.


----------



## colombo (Nov 27, 2009)

Looking at the height of the package it would be tall but I'm not thinking about a highway runner yet. Weight is signifigant but for short runs not bad and in the area I'm in (Florida) I like the idea of a vehicle mounted genset for power outages and 16 horses will power what I need in my house. Still planing and thinking though. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

If you can make it work, it sounds like an elegant source for emergency power in your next hurricane.


----------



## JAC (Jul 3, 2014)

Had the same idea. Found this thread. I have independent front suspension, so the front differential is stationary. Just remove the front diff' and there's plenty of room for the motor there. Just make an adapter to the front driveshaft flange. My question is: can a 12v motor move a small jeep effectively for slow off-road silent driving? I'd like to use the alternator to charge the batteries as well as regenerative braking.


----------

